# basho



## Hiro Sasaki

Chuchufle - moderador o moderadora

Mi posteo fue borrado.  Fueron citadas las traducciones de una
poesia de Basho en ingles, pero lo que escribi es fundamentalmente en espanol.

Lo que escribi no se puede comprender por la gente si lo envio a 
un  foro para la gente de habla espanola. 

Pidiendo su amable compresion,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ILT

Hola Hiro:

Sin saber de qué hilo ni de qué mensaje se trata, sólo puedo decir que lo más probable es que el mensaje haya sido borrado por infringir las leyes (estadounidenses) de derechos de autor. Debido a esta limitante legal sólo nos está permitido citar hasta 4 líneas de una canción o poema y hasta 4 oraciones de un texto. También de acuerdo a las leyes de derechos de autor las traducciones, al ser trabajos derivados de un texto cubierto por derechos de autor, también están limitadas a las mismas 4 líneas u oraciones, ya que es el propietario de los derechos de autor el único que puede decidir sobre las traducciones.

Espero haberme expresado con claridad.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Solo Profesor Donaldo keene esta vivo. Otras traducciones fueron hechas 
hace mas de 100 anos. No es una cuestion drel derecho de autor.
porque me pidio enviar el mensaje al foro de "Ingles solo ". Alli, mi
posteo no se puede comprender porque mi mensaje es fundamentalmen te espanol con algunas traducciones en ingles de una poesia japonesa. 

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ILT

Hola Hiro:

Si me dices en qué hilo estaba tu mensaje puedo ver qué fue lo que sucedió y darte la explicación correcta 

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No recuerdo bien el hilo, porque el mensaje fue eliminado. Probablemente
en "English/ Spanishi" porque me ha aconsejado poner mi mensaje en
English/solo.  Mi posteo incluye lineas en ingles/espanol/japones. Pero,
dominantemente espanol. 

Tratare de ponerlo en el " other language" ＞　Japanese/Spanish.

Por segunda vez, mi mensaje fue eliminado por razones que no comprendo 
nada. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## la reine victoria

Is it this one Hiro?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=197656





LRV


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

La reine victoria,


That's it.

Do they teach something of haiku poem in schools in Great Britain ? 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## la reine victoria

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> La reine victoria,
> 
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Do they teach something of haiku poem in schools in Great Britain ?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 



Not that I know of, Hiro.  The National Curriculum tends to concentrate more on the famous British poets.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.




LRV


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Hiro Sasaki,

Now, at last, I understand your question.  You had referred to a post which had been "borrado" or erased.  None of your posts or threads in any forum have been erased.  The thread in question was closed (cerrado), with a note stating that the English Only forum is for discussion of the English language.  

The thread in question gave a translation into English of a poem, and had questions about the age group to which it might be taught in the US.  Very specific questions about pedagogy of translations are outside the scope of that forum.

The thread was left visible, so that any member who might have known the answer to your questions could reply to you by PM (private message).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Thank you very much, cuchuflete


Hiro Sasaki


----------

